# Rabbit on ebay yet again



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone able to offer this little one a decent home?
Very big rabbit hutch on eBay (end time 12-Nov-09 10:40:31 GMT)


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

:cursing: why do ppl do this !!! ffs i would take it if it were nearer to me


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

to sell the rabbit. I think its sad as they obviously board of it but on a positive note atleast they arent keeping it at the bottom of the garden and leaving it.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Isnt it just the hutch for sale?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

any one in Cambridgeshire? looking to take on a lonely rabbit?
love the wording of very big hutch its 5 foot! 
I havent reported it but can someone send them an email saying to advertise via more human sources?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Isnt it just the hutch for sale?


dont think so I think its the rabbit too.


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Anyone able to offer this little one a decent home?
> Very big rabbit hutch on eBay (end time 12-Nov-09 10:40:31 GMT)


Looks like this listing has been removed by ebay.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in Cambridgeshire! Not got any space for another bun but I could always take it to the rescue centre where it can be rehomed properly. The listing has been removed though


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Ebay once tried to start allowing people to advertise pets on Ebay but they got lots of complaints so couldnt go ahead. However they created their other site gum-tree which got around this.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

petforum said:


> Ebay once tried to start allowing people to advertise pets on Ebay but they got lots of complaints so couldnt go ahead. However they created their other site gum-tree which got around this.


yea and look how many unwanted pets r on there  sad really


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I bought a hutch 2 weeks ago on behalf of my ex, which said rabbits could be included if had not been sold. When i "won" the hutch, I was asked if i wanted the rabbits. I said no, as needed the hutch for 2 rabbits he had taken from my surprise pregnancy, but when we went to pick hutch up was told the rabbits had to go with it.. my ex now has 4 bunnies.. it really annoyed me as there are plenty of sites they could have listed a them on! they are beautiful, but my ex is unsure at the mo if he is able to keep them for good 

Tori


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

mstori said:


> I bought a hutch 2 weeks ago on behalf of my ex, which said rabbits could be included if had not been sold. When i "won" the hutch, I was asked if i wanted the rabbits. I said no, as needed the hutch for 2 rabbits he had taken from my surprise pregnancy, but when we went to pick hutch up was told the rabbits had to go with it.. my ex now has 4 bunnies.. it really annoyed me as there are plenty of sites they could have listed a them on! they are beautiful, but my ex is unsure at the mo if he is able to keep them for good
> 
> Tori


hmy: Thats terrible! So unfair to force them onto someone else. I hope the bunnies find a forever home soon


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would write an official complaint to ebay regarding your case, it is unfair to pay good money and to take on their responsibility. In my opinion of course. I am glad someone who has a clue has taken them but it just adds to the people who think its ok to pass pets on without a care, next week they will probably buy a hamster with the money made from the sale of the rabbits. Ebay should do more to prevent people in directly advertising their pets.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

This is what the ad said:

Double height rabbit hutch. approx. 1.2 m high. and 1.5m long. as new condition, lived in at the moment, you may be able to take the rabbits too if they have not been sold. space requirements forces sale. free pick up only. water bottles etc. included. happy bidding 


the first time went to pick up, didnt get it as my ex didnt want 2 more, the seller left feedback to state it didnt work out but was a good buyer. The next day my ex was so concerned about what he would do with them, he went back and got them. The hutch had layers and layers of straw and mould, obviously instead of being cleaned out, more straw had been added :cursing: they had no hay to eat but they are friendly enough, sat whilst i groomed them and tidied up the face of the lionhead... I just feel so bad for the others, as i have been told he had loads  the water bottles were green and needed replacing too

I have taken in rescue animals before, and never seen any this bad, although i know a few people who say this is the norm.. i even got some guinea pigs from freecycle!!

Will try and contact ebay, thanks

Sorry to hijack your thread


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> I live in Cambridgeshire! Not got any space for another bun but I could always take it to the rescue centre where it can be rehomed properly. The listing has been removed though


The hutch is back for sale with any mention of the rabbit removed, if you can find it a space at a rescue centre it might be worth contacting them.

Very big rabbit hutch on eBay (end time 12-Nov-09 23:54:35 GMT)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The hutch is back for sale with any mention of the rabbit removed, if you can find it a space at a rescue centre it might be worth contacting them.
> 
> Very big rabbit hutch on eBay (end time 12-Nov-09 23:54:35 GMT)


awww she looks like Lilly. Poor thing. Doesnt it make you want to get hold of them and ring their necks :cursing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> awww she looks like Lilly. Poor thing. Doesnt it make you want to get hold of them and ring their necks :cursing:


Makes me want to lock them in a hutch.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Makes me want to lock them in a hutch.


And set it on fire


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> And set it on fire


You seem more like your old self, promoting arson and murder on behalf of the animals


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You seem more like your old self, promoting arson and murder on behalf of the animals


haha well they deserve it :001_tt2:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:001_tt2:

you should report that rabbit owner to the rspac, I know they cant do anything but if they do pop by it should be enough to scare the owner. not having any hay is pure neglect simple as!!!! :cursing: tell the rspca they had no water and hay and there more likely to pop by!!!! failing that write them a nasty letter stating the fact and tell them to give all their rabbits to the local sanctuary


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The one good thing is, it seems like a good sized hutch, and clean too for the bunny. Just wonder why they don't want the bunny no more, very cute bun!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> The one good thing is, it seems like a good sized hutch, and clean too for the bunny. Just wonder why they don't want the bunny no more, very cute bun!


They still have the bun, if you read it carefully it tells you to "look" at the picture to see what you get


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I still think its fartoo easy to get animals, if it was harder to get the animal in the first place then they wouldn't be as quick to dump it when they were bored, probably and easter present thats lost its sparkle.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

link dosent work here??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I still think its fartoo easy to get animals, if it was harder to get the animal in the first place then they wouldn't be as quick to dump it when they were bored, probably and easter present thats lost its sparkle.


hahaha you farted :001_tt2:


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

he is claiming it as 'very large'.. its not even that big 

what an idiot too trying to dump his rabbit that way :cursing:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The hutch is back for sale with any mention of the rabbit removed, if you can find it a space at a rescue centre it might be worth contacting them.
> 
> Very big rabbit hutch on eBay (end time 12-Nov-09 23:54:35 GMT)


£65... ouch!! If I hadn't had to fork out so much for Sugar recently I'd probably be able to afford it but that's a lot of money


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok I've sent them a message saying: 

"As you are getting rid of the hutch does this mean the rabbit is also available? I would be interested in the rabbit but I already have a hutch. If the rabbit is available please could you let me know age, sex etc?"

Will let you know what they come back with!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> Ok I've sent them a message saying:
> 
> "As you are getting rid of the hutch does this mean the rabbit is also available? I would be interested in the rabbit but I already have a hutch. If the rabbit is available please could you let me know age, sex etc?"
> 
> Will let you know what they come back with!


Sent you rep for that, I hope they do get back to you, what a lovely thing to offer to do.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

They have replied with: "hi! yes, you can rabbit if you want, just come and look, its boy, about 7 months old, very pretty. thanks"

I will ask if the want any money for him and if its not a lot I'm going to take him! Poor thing!

I will contact my local rescue centre and I can probably put him up until they find a home for him...my Oh is going to love me! lol!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> They have replied with: "hi! yes, you can rabbit if you want, just come and look, its boy, about 7 months old, very pretty. thanks"
> 
> I will ask if the want any money for him and if its not a lot I'm going to take him! Poor thing!
> 
> I will contact my local rescue centre and I can probably put him up until they find a home for him...my Oh is going to love me! lol!


Whenever I do a thread like this I hope that someone will be able to offer the animal a good home before the item is removed by ebay and this is the first time someone actually has, I think you've got loads of good karma coming your way. Hope they don't want silly money fro him.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My OH probably won't speak to me for a while but I can't let him be dumped on someone who may not want him.

My local rescue centre have said they'll take him on but they have a months waiting list so I've agreed to look after him till then. My dad can knock me together a hutch and I'll keep him outside so he's away from the others. I won't be able to let him out though as his smell might disrupt the others and he probably isnt wormed or anything

It isn't ideal but I'll get a decent enough hutch made up and its only for a month. If he's tame I've got a harness so can take him out for walks away from the house.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> My OH probably won't speak to me for a while but I can't let him be dumped on someone who may not want him.
> 
> My local rescue centre have said they'll take him on but they have a months waiting list so I've agreed to look after him till then. My dad can knock me together a hutch and I'll keep him outside so he's away from the others. I won't be able to let him out though as his smell might disrupt the others and he probably isnt wormed or anything
> 
> It isn't ideal but I'll get a decent enough hutch made up and its only for a month. If he's tame I've got a harness so can take him out for walks away from the house.


shame you dont live near me i have a few hutches going spare.
good luck with him and well done x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Well done Amy!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

They've responded today with: you can buy without a hutch, it will pay 15 - 20 pounds can also deal cheaper.buy for daughter to the second birthday, but she was no longer interested. no, not neutered. yes, you can come and look on saturday, just first give me a call

Bought it for a 2 year old!  

My OH took the news better than expected-he wants to keep him! But I've told him no. Wisbeach is further than I thought (90 mins away) but I'll get their address and go up.

Aw thanks frags! My parents make packing cases for a living so have loads of wood and my dad makes great hutches so it shouldn't be a problem and it'll be free too


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> They've responded today with: you can buy without a hutch, it will pay 15 - 20 pounds can also deal cheaper.buy for daughter to the second birthday, but she was no longer interested. no, not neutered. yes, you can come and look on saturday, just first give me a call
> 
> Bought it for a 2 year old!
> 
> ...


 For a 2yr old?????????!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:

Wow, did they even go to school? Judging by the way it is worded, i think not! ut:


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

omg 2 year old!! i mean buzz was a birthday present for my son's 3rd birthday but really he is mine. if F ever did lose interest in buzz i would never get rid of him. 

Amy your a real star for doing this, i hope the bunny is not to neglected.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

No their english isn't great which makes me nervous so the OH is coming with me.

I've got their address, their phone number and its all arranged for tomorrow lunchtime...eeek! Don't have a hutch yet but he can live in the dining room in a dog crate for the time being.

I hope he's tame!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Well Done Amy!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness she has sent me pictures and he is adorable!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG even I want her too lol!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Awww he is so cute, looks like a keeper to me!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> No their english isn't great which makes me nervous so the OH is coming with me.
> 
> I've got their address, their phone number and its all arranged for tomorrow lunchtime...eeek! Don't have a hutch yet but he can live in the dining room in a dog crate for the time being.
> 
> I hope he's tame!


Well done you


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Awww he is so cute, looks like a keeper to me!!!


ha ha! No no I can't keep him no matter how sweet he looks!  Even if neutered he'd be too much for Sugar and I don't want to do anything to disrupt Sugar therefore to give this one a decent quality of life I'd need another one to keep him company which i definately don't have space for.

The rescue centre said they'd bond him with a ladyfriend and I'm sure they will find him a nice home in a months time 

The little girl is close to him in the pic so he must be a bit tame


----------

